# Quadrax Trailers, Utah



## CURAFTING (Apr 29, 2016)

Where my dad work they have had him build 3 or 4 trailers and he will do what ever you want and they are good quality trailers.


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

I bought one last year. Had him put trax on it. It is awesome. High quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## OtterBoy (Mar 1, 2018)

NWO Whiewater said:


> Anybody have any experience with Quadrax Trailers in Ogden Utah?
> 
> I'm giving their flat raft trailer a hard look, but I can't find any info or opinions on them


I too am giving the Quadrax Raft Trailer a hard look. NWO or anyone else have additional comments about them?


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

What material are the cross members? Price point? Website did not have pricing info.


----------



## nielsch99 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Quadrax Trailer*

I just picked up my Quadrax Raft Trailer today. Clay was great to work with and the trailer exceeded my expectations. He added a locking box for oars under the deck, spare tire, and heavy duty winch. It is made with high quality craftsmanship priced at $1775 without options for 7x12. I'm looking forward to breaking it in this week on the Green.


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

nielsch99 said:


> I just picked up my Quadrax Raft Trailer today. Clay was great to work with and the trailer exceeded my expectations. He added a locking box for oars under the deck, spare tire, and heavy duty winch. It is made with high quality craftsmanship priced at $1775 without options for 7x12. I'm looking forward to breaking it in this week on the Green.


Would you mind posting some pictures? I'd love to support someone local.
Thanks!


----------



## BENT BEARD (May 25, 2018)

I have owned a quadrax for a year. Great trailer with one problem. The roller bars are so heavy that the weld blew the first time i took it down wash boards. One side was dragging down the road. I had it welded again in the same spot. A few months later it blew out on the Main Salmon shuttle. Clay is great and if you can get him to weld in some extra metal on the roller ends it would be well worth it. Other than that it is a burly trailer able to handle big loads. I recently transported 2000lb of stone on it.


----------



## OtterBoy (Mar 1, 2018)

For the record, I don’t write reviews. Last year, I realized that my raft tubes, frame and gear were getting too hard to wrestle in and out of my cargo trailer. I’m an old cat rafter and started researching flat raft trailers this spring after getting an invite to run Desolation Canyon in May. I’m a recovering perfectionist (my wife would argue that) and have a tendency to research the heck out of every buying decision. I live in extreme northern Utah and looked at new and used raft trailers offered in a 300 mile radius. 

After seeing a post on ksl.com about the Quadrax raft trailer, I took a closer look at this custom trailer manufacturer. Honestly, not much online about them, so I called Clay directly with a list of questions. It became obvious early in our conversation that Clay knows a great deal about trailers and a lot about customer care. I was impressed. After the call, I made a site visit to see his shop in Ogden and chat about my ideal raft trailer. We talked through my specifications (and some of his recommendations) and my required delivery date. After discussing with my Chief Financial Officer (wife), I put a deposit down on a custom built trailer and received a target delivery date.

Clay called me more than a week ahead of the scheduled date and said my trailer would be ready for pick up in 2 days. My 16 foot NRS Cataraft fits nicely on the 12x8 custom trailer and ties in nicely to the stake bed side rails. I logged 750 round trip tow miles last week to Deso without a hitch. The ease of put in at Sand Wash and take out and cleaning at Swasey confirmed I made a good purchase.

In short, Clay was great to work with and the Quadrax raft trailer exceeds my expectations. It is a very well built custom trailer and sold at a very competitive price.


----------



## nielsch99 (Jul 6, 2013)

*A few Quadrax Pics*










Just got back from my first trip with my new trailer. The trailer changed my ramp experience dramatically. I'm loving it.  See pics


----------



## nielsch99 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Quadrax Pic*

2nd try for pics with my 16' Rocky Mountain Raft on a Quadrax trailer.


----------



## Alta825 (Apr 14, 2017)

Loving our Quadrax, however after a yr plus of use one of the roller supports failed this last wkd while running the ABC of the Green. Cam straps to the rescue... time to weld a support plate on there i guess. Considering its seen a rough Main Shuttle and other 4wd washboard roads oh well....


----------



## OtterBoy (Mar 1, 2018)

Second try on pics. Quadrax 8 x 12 trailer with 16 foot NRS cat. Extremely pleased with the quality and ramp experience. Desolation Canyon May 2018.


----------



## jrzoffroad (Oct 11, 2018)

*Quadrax Trailers - Raft Trailer*

I decided to purchase a trailer for the raft this year and I believe I found a good compromise for a dual purpose trailer. Clay at Quadrax built the 6 X 10 combo utility/ raft trailer pictured and I am very pleased with how it turned out and functions. I did build the wood top for it and the raft pictured is 14’ . I highly recommend Quadrax in Ogden, UT! They have a lot of great ideas and pay attention to the details. Prices are very reasonable for a custom shop.


----------



## delmarhotshot (Mar 24, 2014)

nielsch99 said:


> 2nd try for pics with my 16' Rocky Mountain Raft on a Quadrax trailer.


Is this a 7x12 or 8x14 trailer deck Nielsch99?


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

I am having him build a 7x12 foot trailer. He adds a three foot V section to bring the bed length to 15 feet. Total length on mine will be 19 feet. Clay is very easy to work with and is quick to respond to questions.
He has no problems with custom work. I am having him add several custom features to my build.


----------



## rmparrish (6 mo ago)

I have a Quadrax trailer from Clay. He does great work indeed. I have a few take-aways that I'd suggest in any custom build. I actually gave these to Clay so he can improve the design, so maybe he's implemented them already.
1) If you have a custom oar cage built under the deck, make sure it's at least 5' tall to fit the oar keepers, mine is 1/2" too short. 
2) The spare tire mount point should be welded to the wench tower, not angled from the tow bar, this broke almost immediately going thru a dip. 
3) Double or triple reinforce the roller bar mounts. Mine have broken multiple times on bumpy roads. Better yet, you don't actually need a roller bar or wench for that matter if you have a few hands. 
4) Tie down mount points should be rounded brackets so straps don't get pinched. Those janky loop points don't free thread very easy, get pinched and are mounted underneath causing friction and difficult to make taught.


----------

